# Eggbeater 4Ti problems?



## Tdog (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody had any issues with the 4Ti's, I'm thinking of getting a set for my race bike but I weigh about 185-190 lbs. with my gear on which is just over the weight limit and I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced them bending, breaking, etc. Any advice will be appreciatted.
Thanks


----------



## Twiggyperson (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm well i just bought a set fo 1Ti's and put on reg. length Ti spindles, and with 1 ride and 1 race, i think they feel just as stiff and solid as the Stainless. Granted im about 50lbs shy of you, but still..


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

the tension spring my driveside pedal has become slightly loose. i can feel a little play in it as it rotates around the spindle sleeve. it hasnt affected performance at all and i cant feel a thing while riding so im not really concerned with it.
other than that, they have been very smooth and hassle-free through 20-25 rides.

i have *4 Tis* btw


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

195 lbs and used the 3ti's for part of the season then switched to the 4ti's thus not a lot of miles on either but no problems so far. I ride xc/race with very little jumping.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> 195 lbs and used the 3ti's for part of the season then switched to the 4ti's thus not a lot of miles on either but no problems so far. I ride xc/race with very little jumping.


hey Slobberdoggy - the best place for boutique parts is noth listed in your signature


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

I have used candy Ti's and cady 4 ti( this season) and with a little maintenence they have been great forover 2 years and I weighted 195 + so not to wo9rry for XC use and a few 2-3 foot drops!


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

are the eggbeater fragile pedals ?....i hear that have lot of manutention.... joints, bushings fall apart... is that true... case i am thinking by the EB SL .... but i dont want to have troubles with mantence, my old pedals last 2 years with lots of riding and strong pedalling and cost half of the price of SL.


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*i've had 2 sets*

and they both developed play and creaked (yes i have rebuilt them), so now i use
time titans, a much better pedal.


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

Peaboy: thanks for your answer!
I race marathons and i need fiable and light pedal.
My topic about race pedals: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=246331&goto=newpost
I cant spend my time and money rebuilding pedals i think i am going to leave the ideia of use Egg beater SL ... and buy an marwi spd w/ Titanium axle....245g and 90 €.

Best Regards


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*very little maintenance needed...*



NetWarrior said:


> Peaboy: thanks for your answer!
> I race marathons and i need fiable and light pedal.
> My topic about race pedals: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=246331&goto=newpost
> I cant spend my time and money rebuilding pedals i think i am going to leave the ideia of use Egg beater SL ... and buy an marwi spd w/ Titanium axle....245g and 90 €.
> ...


with eggies there is VERY little maintenance needed. i clean and re-lube them avery 1/2 a year or so but that's about it and this takes only about 2 minutes so really not a thing to worry about.with such maintenance there is almost no play developing in the bearings. my 3Tis have almost 4 years now and still are running strong with only marginal play in them which isn't felt at all when pedaling.

Eggies are THE pedals. easy in and out in ALL conditions. no clogging ever!

i have some new Eggbeater Ti for sale. pretty cheap....


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*it's funny you have no*



nino said:


> with eggies there is VERY little maintenance needed. i clean and re-lube them avery 1/2 a year or so but that's about it and this takes only about 2 minutes so really not a thing to worry about.with such maintenance there is almost no play developing in the bearings. my 3Tis have almost 4 years now and still are running strong with only marginal play in them which isn't felt at all when pedaling.
> 
> Eggies are THE pedals. easy in and out in ALL conditions. no clogging ever!
> 
> i have some new Eggbeater Ti for sale. pretty cheap....


issues with anything you use. i know several people using them that actually
ride and are tired of dealing with these pedals. they do work good but they
basically self distruct if you actually ride. my advice is not to listen to nino
on anything other than if you want a weight verified since it is pretty obvious
that he doesn't ride much(just look at him) and also he can ride aluminum 
cassettes with no issues, oh yeah they shift just as well as shimano too!


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

thank you PeaBoy! I think you are right... i am still confused about what pedal to chose there no doubts that egg beaters are nice pedals... but i need a pedal that hang lots of riding.... i hammer the pedal strong... :S i worn out a some SPD pedals.... and that heavy and strong ones! i dunno what pedal chose.


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

about k7 i have my last one was some Sram 970 ... or something like that i know that was the Top one from Sram ... in that time there was not the RedONe. And worn out very quick ... they make only one chain! and one have bend the 2º gear. (use 32T version)
Now i am very impressioned with a shimano Deore! is heavy ... about more 100g than a XT one but was the only that i found at the moment, but i am impressioned with his endurance and is very strong i am on the second chain... and have ride some marathons with muddy / water conditions!


----------



## mtbdcd (Mar 23, 2005)

I have 3ti's on one bike and the SL's on another. I do not believe the Ti's are any less durable than the SL's. However, if you do not keep the crank threads on the spindle greased the the TI's are prone to creaking.
Eggbeaters are probably not the most durable pedals. I had one come apart after a couple thousand miles. But if you grease them, you should get at least a couple thousand miles before requiring a rebuild. But that is probably significantly less than other pedals.
However, when i was using Frogs, the cleats would break on a routine basis. 
My first generation Time Atac's developed a lot of bearing play after only a few hundred miles. But that was their first gen. I am sure they have improved significantly.

Only pedals i have used that seemed really bullet proof were Shimano's. I just do not care for how they work. But my experience goes back to the old 747's. WHen they got muddy, could not get my foot out. Might try the new ones some day.


----------



## Tdog (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thanks everyone except Peabody*

I started this post and want to thank those who answered the question I asked. I have had a set a 2 Ti Eggbeaters for almost 2 years and have done zero maintenance to them and they still feel as tight as the day I got them and I do ride and race alot in all conditions. I am not switching pedals, the 2 Ti's are the best pedals I've owned, I just wanted to lose a little weight but wasn't sure if the weight limit on the 4 Ti's had been a problem. What I did not ask is anybodies opinion of Nino or how much he rides or anything. He posted a geniune reply helping answer my question. You never know who half of these opinions come from anyway so I take them all with a grain of salt and make my own decision. What I don't like is when someone else assaults someones character because they don't agree with them. My guess is Peabody knows nothing about Nino or how much he rides just like I don't know how much Peabody or Nino rides. But I do know that after reading Peabody's above post his opinions mean squat to me.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*oh man...*



peabody said:


> issues with anything you use. i know several people using them that actually
> ride and are tired of dealing with these pedals. they do work good but they
> basically self distruct if you actually ride. my advice is not to listen to nino
> on anything other than if you want a weight verified since it is pretty obvious
> ...


why is it you always have to pi$$ around?

anyway - 1st generation eggbeaters were well known for having LOTS of issues. but as far as i know this is a thing of the past. and if people are too lazy to clean and re-lube a pedal they shouldn't complain about some wear. only shimano pedals last without any maintenance but those also weigh a ton...

i never said alloy cassettes are no problem! i always said wear is an issue if used offroad. only on the road they perform great. i personally used a special coated alloy cassette with great success but even then wear is a factor and the cost of that coating is simply too high. if you followed this forum you should know i am about to release titanium cassettes exactly because Alloy cassettes have toomuch wear. shifting however is as good as shimano.

by the way - i'm in switzerland where we have LOTs of rain and muddy conditions. these pedals rock in any conditions, especially in mud and snow. never ever any issues with clicking in and out. all my friends are on eggies as well and none has any complaints. ah , maybe it's just because we don't ride at all

next time please keep it topic-related - thanks!


----------



## mtbdcd (Mar 23, 2005)

Tdog said:


> I started this post and want to thank those who answered the question I asked. I have had a set a 2 Ti Eggbeaters for almost 2 years and have done zero maintenance to them and they still feel as tight as the day I got them and I do ride and race alot in all conditions. I am not switching pedals, the 2 Ti's are the best pedals I've owned, I just wanted to lose a little weight but wasn't sure if the weight limit on the 4 Ti's had been a problem. What I did not ask is anybodies opinion of Nino or how much he rides or anything. He posted a geniune reply helping answer my question. You never know who half of these opinions come from anyway so I take them all with a grain of salt and make my own decision. What I don't like is when someone else assaults someones character because they don't agree with them. My guess is Peabody knows nothing about Nino or how much he rides just like I don't know how much Peabody or Nino rides. But I do know that after reading Peabody's above post his opinions mean squat to me.


I agree, hate personal attacks on these boards. Kind of ruins the msg thread.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I have used the EB in some form...*

since day one. ONLY the fist generation pedals the bushings went and they deleloped slop. Nothing ever since then. I grease them one a year.

My Candy 4Ti are over a year old and are perfect!









NOW, if you are close the WL on thrTI, don't use them. I have heard and seen 200lb+ riders snap them.


----------



## hopster (Sep 1, 2004)

I have used Eggbeaters for about 10 months and have experienced zero problems with them. I lube them every couple of months using a grease gun and can recommend them. The work great in mud and engaged really easily. I had Time before and I wouldn't go back to using Time pedals or SPD's.


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

I am 155 lb but i push hard in my rides like to press and push really bad the pedals!
greasing them about two times a year i will get it working at 100% for long time?....

to do the maintence is only need to dissasemble clean and grease?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*correct..*



NetWarrior said:


> to do the maintence is only need to dissasemble clean and grease?


correct - really a 2 minute job.


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

the SPD pedals are hard to dissasemble because they get all worn in the sides and is a reall hard job to unscrew the axle to have acess to his inside. you diasseble the EB in so little time ?...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*2 minutes!*



NetWarrior said:


> the SPD pedals are hard to dissasemble because they get all worn in the sides and is a reall hard job to unscrew the axle to have acess to his inside. you diasseble the EB in so little time ?...


yes - that's real simple.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

nino said:


> correct - really a 2 minute job.


Just so anyone new is considering them - they have a grease port that threads into the cap threads on the body so it's very easy to lube with a bike grease gun.

And with the ti axle I had to, naturally, put some anti-seize on the threads but also some bearing grease as well. The ti and aluminum do not get along well without the lube (they creaked like a mutha - so much so I could really feel it in my foot).

If you're riding across the continent you live on - by all means get shimano's peddles instead.

Also, I had heard CB's will replace broken ti spindles for free but with regular steel spindles. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

peabody said:


> issues with anything you use. i know several people using them that actually
> ride and are tired of dealing with these pedals. they do work good but they
> basically self distruct if you actually ride. my advice is not to listen to nino
> on anything other than if you want a weight verified since it is pretty obvious
> ...


That's crap. I've run these pedals forever and despite some early bushing issues they have been bulletproof. I can guarantee I ride more than you. I also have a pair of regular eggs on my freeride bike that are still going strong. I actually like these better than candy's because they are easier to get in and out of in technical situations. People that continually have problems with stuff braking are generally not very smooth riders or are heavy (overweight).


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr. Scary said:


> Apparently you have never been on this board before, everybody knows Nino and have seen pics of him... He doesn't ride alot. He works on his bike alot though.
> That having been said I had a pair of 4Ti's, I weigh under 130 lbs, and those pedals are junk. I also rebuilt them after they developed play (two months), lubed them frequently, never got rid of the creaking, and they wore grooves in the bottom of the carbon sole on my shoes. I know of several people that I ride with (local pros) that have had the same complaints in fact to quote one guy "After I finish smoking these 4Tis I'm going back to Time pedals".
> The pros get shoes and pedals for free, and they have a mechanic. In order to train 10-15 hours a week and be successful at work (alot of traveling and alot of hours) I don't have time to be tearing junk apart. I use 959's now without any issues (I avoid mud riding though, if I did alot of that I would go with Times).


no, i don't ride at all. i like to post pictures only....


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

NetWarrior said:


> I am 155 lb but i push hard in my rides like to press and push really bad the pedals!
> greasing them about two times a year i will get it working at 100% for long time?....
> 
> to do the maintence is only need to dissasemble clean and grease?


Look at here:
http://www.monticone.it/forum/index.php?topic=26.0


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

It seems like only Shimnao carbon shoes have this issue. One reason I don't use carbon on MTB shoes. Maybe you just got some bad pedals?

I know sooo many guys using egss without any issues that were NOT the first generation model. Those bushings failed in months.

I HATE Shimano SPD pedals. The TIME ATACS were also nice.

Maybe me as well as others I know have been lucky with CB pedals.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*too much!*



scapin said:


> Look at here:
> http://www.monticone.it/forum/index.php?topic=26.0


i never ever disassembled the body! that's just not needed. but a nice explanation anyway - thanks!

all you need to do is loosen the nut, get off the main body, clean and re-grease, put it back on, re-thighten the nut - ready!


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

*i have 3TI for the 3 years*

i got them in 2004.
i'm 72 kg and no problem at all.
and they are light!
the only problem whit my 3 Ti is the new 4 Ti....


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

nino said:


> i never ever disassembled the body! that's just not needed. but a nice explanation anyway - thanks!
> 
> all you need to do is loosen the nut, get off the main body, clean and re-grease, put it back on, re-thighten the nut - ready!


Of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*1st generation...*



Mr. Scary said:


> I'm using Nike shoes (sponsor).
> I can't speak for everybody but of the people I know with the 4Tis they have all had issues.
> It's a shame because they are lighter than anything else out there, but as I said I don't have time to be rebuilding parts.


correct - once again 1st generation 4Tis are having issues. Crank Bros was also holding back orders because they first needed to get that straight. as it seems they now cured these problems on the 4Ti.

but no problems on any other eggbeater out there. at least not for those who don't ride


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm 76 kg and use the eggbeater S. They are fine and don't really require any maintenance but they are definitely TOO LONG! And they are obviously not of the same quality as Shimano. $35 Shimano pedals are easily higher quality than $400 eggbeater 4Ti. Crank Brothers has their stuff overpriced so you think you are getting a great deal when you pay 60% of list but you are not.

Hey peabody/scary, I just got some Bebop pedals (the 195 g stainless version) and I am hoping that I am making an upgrade. The stack height is the lowest at 11 mm (eggbeater is 15.2 mm) and there's no bushings like with eggbeaters. I'm also hoping they are shorter than the eggbeaters for better cornering clearance and to move my feet closer together. What do you guys think?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

eurorider said:


> I'm 76 kg and use the eggbeater S. They are fine and don't really require any maintenance but they are definitely TOO LONG! And they are obviously not of the same quality as Shimano. $35 Shimano pedals are easily higher quality than $400 eggbeater 4Ti. Crank Brothers has their stuff overpriced so you think you are getting a great deal when you pay 60% of list but you are not.
> 
> Hey peabody/scary, I just got some Bebop pedals (the 195 g stainless version) and I am hoping that I am making an upgrade. The stack height is the lowest at 11 mm (eggbeater is 15.2 mm) and there's no bushings like with eggbeaters. I'm also hoping they are shorter than the eggbeaters for better cornering clearance and to move my feet closer together. What do you guys think?


just pray that there is no mud when using Beebops and i would already get some spare cleats as those seem to wear pretty fast which makes for unreliable in-out-clicking.

CB offers shorter Ti-Axles if that is a problem for you.

pictured below:
Eggbeater Ti upgrade kit. that's the 4mm shorter axle.

cheapest eggbeaters with original lenght 3Ti axles: 227g


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

The Ti axles are less stiff though (even the shorter ones) and I think that leads to the premature wear that peabody and scary are talking about. 

I avoid riding in the mud; it erodes the trails badly anyways. If I have a race and it's a bit muddy, I guess I can always throw the eggbeater S back on the bike.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*stiffness...*



eurorider said:


> The Ti axles are less stiff though (even the shorter ones) and I think that leads to the premature wear that peabody and scary are talking about.
> 
> I avoid riding in the mud; it erodes the trails badly anyways. If I have a race and it's a bit muddy, I guess I can always throw the eggbeater S back on the bike.


unless you weigh 200lbs + axle stiffness isn't really an issue. you would be one of very few who could feel flex in pedal axles.

i guess you might also be able to tell how much newton you spokes are tensioned, correct


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

*you should have gotten the*



eurorider said:


> The Ti axles are less stiff though (even the shorter ones) and I think that leads to the premature wear that peabody and scary are talking about.
> 
> I avoid riding in the mud; it erodes the trails badly anyways. If I have a race and it's a bit muddy, I guess I can always throw the eggbeater S back on the bike.


aramet spindle, super strong. bebops are good except that generally you
have to modify the sole of your shoe in order to clear the spindle. let me clear
1 thing up, the bushing/bearings weren't wearing out, the pedals developed
a "clicking" noise that drove me nuts. happened on a couple of pair
and others have experienced it too. i think the candy 4 ti is a better pedal
than the egg, but it is BUTT ugly, the time is WAY nicer looking.
my opinion of course.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

If money wasn't an issue, I definitely would have got the aramet version 

I know about the eggbeater clicking sound and the wings also get loose after a while.

These Bebops only stick out 70 mm from the crank compared to about 88 mm for the standard length eggbeaters. And the Bebop cleats have lateral adjustment whereas the standard eggbeaters don't.

Well I saved 75 g on the pedals and gained 32 g on the cleats so a net savings of 43 g. 
Also a 4.2 mm reduction in stack height


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Eggbeater side adjustement*



eurorider said:


> If money wasn't an issue, I definitely would have got the aramet version
> 
> I know about the eggbeater clicking sound and the wings also get loose after a while.
> 
> ...


the 4Ti have 4mm slimmer axles (also the available short Ti-axles)

and you can get these adjustable cleats as well:
http://crankbrothers.com/premium_cleat.php?itemId=


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

nino said:


> the 4Ti have 4mm slimmer axles (also the available short Ti-axles)
> 
> and you can get these adjustable cleats as well:
> http://crankbrothers.com/premium_cleat.php?itemId=


once again nino, I'm already sold on steel axles. I don't care if Ti are a few grams lighter. I have a 4.2 mm better stack height than you and I rarely ride in mud


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

eurorider said:


> once again nino, I'm already sold on steel axles. I don't care if Ti are a few grams lighter. I have a 4.2 mm better stack height than you and I rarely ride in mud


What's the point of Stack height that is such a big deal on dirt?

I have Eggbeaters and run a set of shortened Ti Spindles on my road bike to help with cornering clearance for crits but no way I'll be leaning a mtn bike over as much as I do on a crit.

Peabody, I can respect having other pedals if they work for you, I think Times would be my personal second choice if Eggs didn't work so well for me. I just wanted to say that I totally agree that anything Nino owns he spews garbage about but I do "mostly" agree with him that Eggbeaters are great. I have 3Ti on the Mtn bike and 2Ti on the Road bike. I had an old pair of SL that has the wings loosen and I sent them to CB and they sent me a new set no questions asked. They also shipped me 2 new sets of end caps from stupid mistakes I made. I've not had the clikcing issue but I have put 1000+ miles on the bushings without them needing to be replaced so I've also never felt the lack of bearings on the inside of the body was a weakness.

Euro, I've notice absolutely no difference in stiffness between SS and TI spindles.


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

i am wainting for new CB EB SL ..... first time using CB/Time system..... i will comment after i use them.  Hope i like that soo called wonder of cycling.


----------



## obaby (Oct 3, 2004)

*Ti Spindles are Soft*



Tdog said:


> Anybody had any issues with the 4Ti's, I'm thinking of getting a set for my race bike but I weigh about 185-190 lbs. with my gear on which is just over the weight limit and I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced them bending, breaking, etc. Any advice will be appreciatted.
> Thanks


I've run the 3x Tis for a season and was reasonably good with the lube (rebuilt them 3 times). I must replace the spindles for next season because the bushing design has worn a nice groove into them. Good news: they keep getting lighter! I weigh 135lbs and this was on my race bike. I trained on steel spindle egg beaters (which I believe are the best pedals ever BTW). I just take it as the cost of light weight but you WILL wear out the ti spindles. If you want them to last longer get the double ti's with Stainless Steel spindles.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

Asahi said:


> What's the point of Stack height that is such a big deal on dirt?
> 
> I have Eggbeaters and run a set of shortened Ti Spindles on my road bike to help with cornering clearance for crits but no way I'll be leaning a mtn bike over as much as I do on a crit.


I imagine stack height is of equal importance on dirt or pavement.

I'm talking about pedaling cornering clearance. I like to pedal as much as possible.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

obaby said:


> I've run the 3x Tis for a season and was reasonably good with the lube (rebuilt them 3 times). I must replace the spindles for next season because the bushing design has worn a nice groove into them. Good news: they keep getting lighter! I weigh 135lbs and this was on my race bike. I trained on steel spindle egg beaters (which I believe are the best pedals ever BTW). I just take it as the cost of light weight but you WILL wear out the ti spindles. If you want them to last longer get the double ti's with Stainless Steel spindles.


Wow, sounds like someone who actually rides their bike, unlike some people around here.


----------



## NetWarrior (Aug 26, 2005)

back! have tested today my new EB sl pedals.... yes they feel really good 
But one thing is not right! I have noticed that the end cap is made os plastic? how can this be possible in the website says end cap: aluminum, black anodized. I have send email to crankbrothers today.


----------



## Twiggyperson (Feb 3, 2005)

NetWarrior said:


> But one thing is not right! I have noticed that the end cap is made os plastic? how can this be possible in the website says end cap: aluminum, black anodized.


Mine were that way too.. But, just take comfort in the fact that the plastic ones are about 2g lighter than the alu!:thumbsup:


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

Santa just ordered me a pair of CB EB 2Ti, in Black. I'm replacing my Shimano 959's and a set of 520's.I plan on buying a set of SL's for my hardtail and I would like to put the Blue SL spring in the 2Ti pedal. Can I do this? I need Black and Blue pedals to match my Black and Blue Giant Carbon frame.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Real World*

I have been using Crank Bros Candy and Eggbeater pedals for about two seasons and I just recently switched to another brand.

The CB pedals work well enough, they shed mud really well. The internals are simple and easy to maintain. But I didn't like the fact that the pedals unclip much more frequently than others I have used (accidentally press the bottom of the pedal on a rock or root in a technical section and you unclip), and the bales can become deformed pretty easily. The cheap bushings and bearings have developed play in all my pairs.

So to sum up, I have found that CB pedals are merely okay, not great.

JMH



eurorider said:


> Wow, sounds like someone who actually rides their bike, unlike some people around here.


----------



## s_works (Nov 8, 2006)

hi there!

this is my first post - and I`m very sorry that it is going to be negative. Well in my family we do ride three pairs of triple ti`s and one cheap modell. To sum it up - this stuff is just crap! My pedal went to the wholesaler for repair the third time. The other two triples the second time. I do ride really a lot but after riding these pedals down I`m going to switch back to the good old time pedals.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

i do ride 3Ti Eggbeaters VERY hard. I am over the limit for 4Ti's. i have no problems with them. some wear on my 1.5 yr old pedals, but nothing bad. i wear out a set of cleats every 4 months or so but those were the cheap cleats, i have a set of the better ones but have yet to put them on.




























lots more pics where those came from


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

I know this post is old, but hey, no need to open a new one...

I just bought a pair of 4Ti Egg Beaters and did a couple of rides...

One pedal as a loose spring already?? What is that? 

Is this "normal" on a 400€ pedal???


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

peabody said:


> and they both developed play and creaked (yes i have rebuilt them), so now i use
> time titans, a much better pedal.


Sure, the Time Atac Ti/Carbon are nice. They are also THREE times the cost and 30g heavier than an Eggbeater SL!

I'm willing to sacrifice _some_ durability for the weight savings in the CB's.

I'm 205lbs and having used Time's for 8 years with zero issues, I recently swapped to Eggbeaters. The SL's and some 2Tis. Today I rode my singlespeed using the 2Ti's for 6500 feet of climbing and all was well. Pretty sure the 2Ti's don't have ti axles, but the pedal feels just as stiff as the Times. Gotta make sure to check 'em often and keep 'em greased though.

For the wife, I took a set of 2Ti's and added the shorter spindle ti kit. Feels more like her road Q and saved a boatload of weight...for the $ spent.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Wty*



Batas said:


> I know this post is old, but hey, no need to open a new one...
> 
> I just bought a pair of 4Ti Egg Beaters and did a couple of rides...
> 
> ...


They are the best in the biz as far as warranty. I have seen them replace many pedals that were old, and beat half to death. No manufactuer is perfect regardless of the purchase price of their products....

My 4-Ti's have lasted over a year trouble free. I just rebuilt them with an $8 kit since I ran 'em over 300 miles in salt and mag-chloride covered roads without re-greasing this winter...


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

Count me in as a EB fan. I've been running them ever since they came out. As far as riding I beat my mtb pretty hard. I broke the rear triangle on my Yeti 575 -- snapped the seat stay. And I broke the front triangle -- the CNC piece that holds the BB cracked and had spider veins all through it. And I broke the dogbone that holds the shock on. (Yeti warrantied all of it -- big props to Yeti!) I've blow up hubs and blown out shocks and destroyed all kinds of parts. I'm about 180 pounds and my favorite thing to do is slam into boulders to try to get over them and to hammer through rock gardens. My pedals take a serious beating on pretty much every ride.

My experience with EBs has been entirely positive. They have held up very, very well. I bought the first gen EBs and they worked great for almost a year, then somehow (smashing them on a boulder) I managed to make the bails go past the limits and they kind of collapsed into a Star Wars x-wing fighter kind of shape. Weird. But the LBS (Bike Source at C-470 and University in the Denver area) swapped me for new ones on the spot, no charge. The new ones lasted several years. After surviving years of beatings, they developed a little play, so I put them on my new road bike about 2 years and put a pair of new SLs on my mtb. After about a year one of the bails snapped. CB replaced it immediately without charge.

I just bought some 4Tis. Have only ridden once on them. My plan is to use the 4Tis for racing only and swap back and forth with the SLs for regular riding. No sense pounding the 4Tis on rocks and boulders!

EBs are durable, easy to maintain, and backed by a company with great service. My only issue ever was the lack of durability in the cleats. That has been resolved by the new Premium cleat. My experience has been that they are great products. I hope my new 4Tis continue the good experience.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just a got a set of Eggbeater Tis and converted them to Ti spindles (I got these - higher grade Ti - stiffer, stronger and higher weight limit...)... Got them from here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548043)

My Tis went from 240g (yeah, they were on the heavy side) down to 192g... All for less than a pair of 2Tis... Basically just a Ti wing away from being 4Tis...

Absolutely love them... No issues at all so far... They feel very stiff, and the 4mm shorter spindles vs the cro-mo ones that came stock makes for a nice Q-factor... Definitely recommend!!


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

i got ti4 from 2005 and stil us them find them super i weight 90kg and thy hold me very wel


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

i've found the 4ti pedals to be just ok. pretty much the only thing great about them is they are so light. 
after a year and a half, the wings are loose, thus causing poor retention.
i found that what is even worse is the customer service.
i sent the pedals in to have the wings replaced, since they were obviously worn compared to new. when i received them (after a full 2 weeks), they were completely untouched. i called them, and the guy on the phone said its normal, and i could not feel the looseness when clipped in. after trying to tell him that i could, and otherwise would not have bothered to send them in, he became rude and i just hung up.
nevertheless, i still like them, because they are so light, but wish the folks there would act more professional.


----------

